# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  Συνδεση καταγραφικου σε δυκτιο LAN

## ΜΙΗΑΛΗΣ

Eχω το καταγραφικο HIKVISION DS-7200HVI/HF/SH πως μπορω να το συνδεσω με τον υπολογιστη μου
μπορει καποιος να μου πει

----------


## nikos73

δώσε μια ip στο dvr
άλλαξε την πόρτα 80 με 8080
και την 554 με 1024
άνοιξε πόρτες στο ρούτερ
κατέβασε το πρόγραμμα τις hik για pc και mobile και είσαι έτοιμος

http://www.bkgrupe.lt/uploads/docs/_...ries%20DVR.pdf

----------


## ΜΙΗΑΛΗΣ

Νικο ευχαριστω για την απαντηση ομως αν μπορεις να μου τα πεις πιο απλα

----------


## leutpana

Πήγαινε στο δίκτυο (networks) να βρεις την ip του καταγραφικού.Συνέδεσε το με ένα καλώδιο ethernet το καταγραφικό και μετά θα προσπαθήσεις να συνδέσεις τοπικά (interface).Θα ανοίξεις ενα broswer και θα χτυπήσεις την ip που είδες στο δίκτυο.Εαν δεν μπορείς να μπεις θα ανοίξεις έναν άλλο browser (explorer) εάν πάλι δεν μπεις θα βάλεις μπροστά http:// και την ip.Εαν τώρα θες να το κάνεις και απομακρυσμένα πες τι πάροχο έχεις και τι ρούτερ να σου πω τι θα κάνεις.

----------


## ΜΙΗΑΛΗΣ

Λευτερη εχω το ΟΤΕ CONN-X ΓΙΑ το πρωτο που λες δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ποια ειναι η διευθυνση 
του καταγραφικου πχ ipv4... τι και τι αλλο να κανω γιαDNS SERVER ΠΡΟΤΙΝΟΜΕΝΟ να δωσω τι εκει 
πιστευω να βγαλω ακρη αν και δεν ειμαι εξοικοιωμενος μ αυτους τους ορους λιγο πιο αναλυτικα βημα βημα θα βγαλω ακρη και να 
μην σε κουρασω Ευχαριστω για τη βοηθεια

----------


## leutpana

Αυτή είναι η ip που έγραψες ipv4.Ας ξεκινήσουμε πρώτα τοπικά.Άνοιξε τον explorer και χτύπα http://και την ip. πχ http://192.168.1.108

----------


## ΜΙΗΑΛΗΣ

Λευτερη εγινε η συνδεση του καταγραφικου με τον υπολογιστη αυτο ενταξει  τωρα μενει 
η συνδεση με internet να μπορω να βλεπω το καταγραφικο απο αλλον υπολογιστη

----------


## leutpana

Σε πρώτη φάση κανε αuτο που θα σου πω.Ελπίζω να έχεις user name kai password.Εαν δεν τα έχεις θα πάρεις τηλ στον οτε να σου δώσουν καινούργια άλλα το καινούργιο password θα πρέπει να το περάσεις στο ρουτερ.Μπαινεις στο My.otenet.gr, πατας το WEB SELF CARE, μπαινεις με τον κωδικο σου, πατας το Είσοδος στο Activation, θα δεις την υπηρασια OTENET OnDSL Home S6 ΑΟΡΙΣΤΟΥ, δεξια θα πατησεις εκει που γραφει "επιλογη".Στη νεα σελιδα στις ενεργειες πατας αλλαγη. Μετα θα δεις τη σελιδα που λεει: Πατήστε εδώ για να αλλάξετε τον βαθμό προστασίας σας και πατας παλι αλλαγη. Γραφει: Αλλαγή Bαθμού Προστασίας σας 
Επιθυμία αυξημένης προστασίας από κακόβουλες "επιθέσεις" ? ΝΑΙ ΟΧΙ 
Πατήστε το κουμπί ΕΠΙΒΕΒΑΊΩΣΗ για να ολοκληρώσετε την αλλαγή του Βαθμού Προστασίας της Υπηρεσίας σας. Πατάς όχι και ΕΠΙΒΕΒΑΊΩΣΗ.
Όταν απενεργοποιησεις αυτό θα πάμε μετά να ανοίξουμε της πόρτες στο ρουτερ.Oταν τελειώσεις μιλά μου για το επόμενο βήμα.

----------


## ΜΙΗΑΛΗΣ

Λευτερη μολις τα κανω θα σ ενημερωσω

----------

